# sand and soil mix



## aashiqhawk (Sep 6, 2011)

i plan to set up a planted tank. the guy at the aqua store says me to choose soil over sand. .. but the soil imported from japan is costlier.. so may some one help with, whether it is acceptable to mix sand with soil and if yes, then in wat proportions,,,:console:


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

My experience with sand in a planted tank is that it kiled off the roots of my plants and they shriveled as a result. I am slowly changing the sand out for gravel in hope that this will help. 

There is a substrate that is more of a soil that people here use a lot, but I can't remember the name of it. You might want to ask folks about that but I know it is not "necessary" so much of a good idea. I didn't use that in my tank.


----------

